# Die Leiden und Freuden während dem 24h-Rennen in München - Bericht



## Mac-Metal (5. Juli 2004)

Moin Jungens und Mädels!

An dieser Stelle folgt also nun mein ausführlicher Bericht vom 2er-Team "Ritzels Of Doom":

Anfahrt
Am Freitag um 10Uhr gings los mit dem holen des Autos. Danach wurd Lars, unser liebenswerter Betreuer und Kumpel, eingesammelt.
Gegen 12:15 sind wir dann beim Felix eingetroffen und ham den Kombi von oben bis unten vollgepackt.
Das Hotel hat sich dann doch ohne größere Schwierigkeiten finden lassen. Der erste Eindruck von außen war jedoch enttäuschend, außerdem war die Empfangs-Schnecke recht arrogant und wollt erstmal unsere Kreditwürdigkeit überprüfen...   
Der indische Hausmeister/Techniker hat uns dann auf Anfrage noch die Bikes in die Hotelgarage für die Mitarbeiter stellen lassen, die zwar offen ist, aber von der kein Gast was weis. Klasse!    Da waren die Bikes für die Nacht sicher abgestellt.

Olympiagelände
Wir sind zu Fuss zum Gelände gelatscht. Am rand des Geländes gabs einen Rummel oder sowas ähnliches. Also erstmal durch die Menschenmassen durch...
Wir sind dann gleich mal auf den Olympiaberg, um uns nen Überblick zu verschaffen: ziemlich großes Gelände, viel Kopfsteinpflaster.
Das Wetter sah gar nicht rosig aus, öfters gabs mal kurze Nieselregenschauer.
Ich hab schon meine Bedenken gehabt, was den "Grip" auf nassem Kopfsteinpflaster angeht...   

Olympiahalle
Wir ham dann erstmal nen Rundgang in der Halle gemacht und uns nen ordentlichen Platz fürs Fahrerlager rausgesucht.
Die Größe konnte man selber bestimmen: "Wer als erstes kommt, kriegt die besten und größsten Plätze, aber wenn der Platz für weitere Teams nicht ausreicht, wird eben zusammengerückt", lautete im Groben der Wortlaut eines Organisations-Teammitglieds.
Das 4er-team neben uns hatte 3-mal soviel Platz wie wir...

Also erstmal Startnummern holen: Ohne Ausweisung oder Ähnlichem gabs die Nummern; Lars holte sich ebenfalls schon fast zu leicht das gelbe "ich-bin-wichtig"-Bändchen fürs Handgelenk...
Während dem Durchlesen der Infos für die Teams hat Lars mitbekommen, dass auch schon n "Einzelfahrer" mit *acht* Betreuern an den Start wollte... *hüstel* Alles klar! Fairer Sportsmann!   
Die Startnummern hatten auf der Rückseite einen Chip augeklebt, welcher die komplette Fläche der Rückseite einnahm! "Mikrochip" halt...   

Als wir mit dem Auto dann mal unsere Ausrüstung anschleifen wollten und den Parkplatz bzw. die richtige Einfahrt gesucht haben, wurden meine Nerven schon ziemlich strapaziert, da wir ca. 3,4 mal falsch abgebogen sind und ständig wieder zurückfahren mussten.

Als wir dann aber doch mal auf dem Parkplatz unser Zeug ausluden und zur Halle schleiften, haben wir uns nen fahrbaren Untersatz gewünscht, da wir 2 mal hin- und zurücklatschen mussten.

letzte Nacht im Bett
Am Abend sind wir dann noch zum Italiener um die Ecke und waren gegen 21Uhr schon knülle vom vielen rumlatschen.
Im Hotelzimmer hat sich dann noch einer von den zweien über das spezielle Pay-TV-Programm mit nem dickem Infoblock in der Mitte des Bildes amüsiert, durch den man nur an den rändern des Bildschirmes was sehen konnte... 
Mit vollem Magen und vielen Gedanken an den morgigen Tag gings dann in die Falle.

Frühstück
Nach ner heißen Dusche gings auch sofort runter zum Frühstück, wo uns ein reichhaltiges Buffet und aufmerksame und nette Bedienungen erwarteten.
Der Gang zum Frühstücksraum hat mich zu 100% an die Bilder aus _"Die Liga der aussergewöhnlichen Gentlemen"_ erinnert: Die gänge in der _"Nautilus"_ sahen fast genauso aus... 

Wettkampf-Vorbereitungen
Um 11Uhr sind wir zwei dann die Strecke komplett abgefahren: 5,3km
Felix fand sie langweilig, ich hab Respekt bekommen... lol
Um 12Uhr fand die Teamleiter-Besprechung statt, bei der das Reglement noch genau besprochen wurde und Fragen beantwortet wurden.

Start
Die verschiedenen Teams sind versetzt an den Start gegangen, d.h. um 13Uhr wurden die 8er, nach einer Minute die 2er, danach die 4er und zuletzt die Einzelfahrer losgelassen.
Ob die Reihenfolge so stimmt, weis ich nicht mehr genau... Muss n Felix oder Lars noch mal fragen.

erster Wechsel
Nach ca. 1,5h Stunden haben wir zum ersten mal gewechselt, was folgendermaßen von Statten ging:
In der Wechselzone kurz vor der Ausfahrt aus der Halle muss man sich zum losfahren bereit halten. Wenn der Teampartner kommt, wird abgeklatscht und man darf losfahren.

Kurz vor meinem Start ist einer voll in die Zeitnahme-Sensoren, welche mit den Sensoren an Kaufhaus-Ausgängen zu vergleichen sind, gefahren und hat für ziemlichen Radau gesorgt.   

Strecke
Nach der Wechselzone schlängelte sich die Strecke ca. 80m zwischen Bauzäunen quer über das Gelände. Diesen Abschnitt kreuzten ununterbrochen Fußgänger, welche durch Streckenposten eine längere Lücke abwarten mussten. An dieser Stelle gabs natürlich oft Geschrei und hektischen Rumgehüpfe...  :roll: 
Hätten die Veranstalter einfach ne Holzbrücke gezimmert, hätten sie damit keine Probleme gehabt!

Danach gings gemächlich abwärts, dann ca. 200m über Kopfsteinpflaster, welches sich später als Folter für meinen Popo herausstellen sollte. Später mehr dazu.
Dann schlängelte sich die Strecke über Serpentinen am Schwimmbad vorbei, wo ständig ein Geruch von Chlor zu riechen war.
Als man oben angekommen ist, gings auch gleich wieder über "Wellen" steil bergab. An der stelle musste man aufpassen, dass man nicht zuviel Speed drauf hat, und man nicht zu sehr abhebt! Ich bin an dieser Stelle immer fast am Limit gefahren und bin auf den 4, 5 Wellen eigentlich fast immer minimal abgehoben... Habs aber immer gut kontrollieren können.

Nach einem kurzem Anstieg gings auf Asphalt ca. 800m bis 1km gemächlich weiter. Dieser Abschnitt war für die 8er-Teams zum heizen perfekt und für die 2er-Teams und Einzelfahrer ideal zum ausruhen.
Hier haben wir auch immer den Anderen während der Fahrt per Handy angerufen und ihm Bescheid gegeben, wann er in der Wechselzone bereitstehen soll.
Auf die Idee bin ich aber auch erst gekommen, als einer Telefonierend an mir vorbeigerauscht ist...

Am Ende dieses ruhigem Abschnittes standen einem die 90hm zum Olympiaberg bevor, welche über erst per kopfsteingepflasterte Serpentinen und danach abgeflacht über Asphalt zu bewältigen waren.
Auf dem 2. Abschnitt mit dem Asphalt hatte man einen klasse Panorama-Blick über das Olympiagelände und München an sich! Ich hatte das Glück während dem Sonnenuntergang und Sonnenaufgang zu fahren... Wunderschöne Aussicht! Wär ich auf ner normalen Tour gewesen, hätt ich angehalten, um Fotos zu schiessen.

Danach gings einige 100m bergab, auf denen man seine A-Backen umsetzen und sich ein wenig erholen konnte. Direkt im Anschluss dazu kam eine (gefährliche) Stelle mit Treppen und Serpentinen über Kopfsteinpflaster. Hier hat es neben Felix angeblich einige hingelegt...

Anschließend schlängelte sich die Strecke über Asphalt und Gras zur Steilabfahrt, bei der ich 2 mal beobachtet habe, dass Frauen ängstlich angehalten haben.
Nach 200m Auslauf auf Rasen führte die Strecke auf einen (anfangs) Singletrail, der einen durch einen Park führte.

Dann kam eine BMX-Strecke dran, bei der man zuerst mit Schwung ca. 2,5m hochfahren musste, um direkt danach über andere kleinere Hügel zu fahren.

Danach kam die Stelle, die mir schon von Anfang an gar nicht gefallen hat:
Ein 30cm breites Kiesbett, bei dem sich Felix in der nacht einen Platten bzw. Snakebite holte, da dort eine Asphaltkante vorhanden war.
Der umherfliegende Kies lag natürlich verstreut herum und hat öfters für kleinere Ausbrüche des Hinterrads gesorgt.

Im Anschluss gings die Steil-Auffahrt direkt neben der Abfahrt hinauf: Hier nahm ich, wie die meisten, viel Anlauf und fuhr bis zur Mitte und stieg dann ab und schob den Rest. Einige sind jedoch den Anstieg hochgefahren, was Felix auch öfters gemacht hat.
Mir war das ganze jedoch zu kräfteraubend...

Dann führte die Strecke unspektakulär zurück zur Wechselzone bzw. Olympiahalle.

Verpflegung
Zum Beißen gabs Energie-Riegel, Bananen, Äpfel, Orangen, Powergels (die in jeglicher Hinsicht mit Sperma zu vergleichen waren! lol), Nudeln, Kuchen, belegte Brötchen. Jedoch nicht alles zur gleichen Zeit, sondern immer was anderes.
Die alten Schachteln am Verpflegungsstand waren der Hammer:
Die haben die Bananen in kleine Stücke geschnitten, um sie so "mundgerecht" zu halten. Nach Anfrage nach einer bzw. mehreren ganzen Bananen bäffte sie nur arrogant zurück, dass dann jeder nur "hamstern" würde und so schnell alles weg wäre. Sie habe nicht so viel und können auch nichts mehr machen, wenn alles weg ist. Dann haben wir halt abends nichts mehr!
Ich hab gedacht ich hör nicht richtig und hab ihr gesagt, dass wir hier ein Langstreckenrenne fahren und wir auch dementsprechend  essen müssen und sie das doch nicht so persönlich nehmen soll.
Sie hat dann noch rumgeeiert, bis es mir zu blöd war und ich mich an meinen Notreserven am Koffer vergriff. *hmpf*
Lars hat beim Kaffee-Ausschank auch ne garstige Bemerkung bekommen, als er zwei Becher mitnehmen wollte. 
Ich wollt mich schon fast beim Veranstalter beschweren! Sauerei sowas an dem Stand arbeiten zu lassen... Da kann ich nur n Kopf schütteln!

Nachts waren dann 2 junge Frauen am Verpflegungsstand, bei dem ich mir die Taschen mit den Bananen-Stückchen vollknallte. Daraufhin meinte eine von denen: "Willst du nicht gleich ne Ganze?! Is doch praktischer."
WARUM DENN NICHT GLEICH SO?!??!?! Ich mit nem sarkastischem Unterton: "Dann sagt das mal den 2 alten Hutzeln von heut Nachmittag!! Danke" Die zwei ham auch grinsen müssen.

Fans
Die Zuschauer waren Spitze und haben ständig Party gemacht und die Fahrer hochleben lassen und mir oft genug nen Lacher abringen können!
Klasse!
Vor allem Nachts haben sie einen sehr unterstützt: Überwiegend am Olympiaberg wurden kleine Fackeln neben der Strecke aufgestellt und Party gemacht. Lustig fand ich auch 2 Heinis, die sich neben der Strecke die Kante gegeben und gegrillt haben. Die haben mir n Steak angeboten; nach ner Runde frag ich: "Ey jungs, wo bleibt mein Steak?!" _"oh sch.eisse, is schon verbrannt, sorry!"_  
In der morgendlichen Dämmerung lagen mind. 3 Party-Fässer rum...

Gegen 1Uhr nachts hört ich Kuhglocken läuten. Wenig später bin ich an den "aufmarschierenden" Fans vorbeigefahren, die 2 schätzungsweise 20kg Kuhglocken mit sich rumschleiften und für Krach sorgten. Diese Truppe hat sich dann auf dem O-Berg niedergelassen und von 1Uhr nachts bis mind. 5Uhr morgends *ununterbrochen* rumgeklimpert!!!! Respekt!
Vereinzelt haben auch einige Fans neben der Strecke in Schlafsäcken gepennt und so lang für Stimmung gesorgt, bis sie eingeschlafen sind.   
Morgends sind dann noch ca. 20 kleine Kinder in der Gruppe mit roten Shirts und kleinen Glocken an der Strecke rumgeturnt und ham einen kräftig angefeuert. Waren richtig süß die Kleinen!!   

Unfälle und Pannen
- Schon bei der Streckenbesichtigung hab ich was von nem Handbruch aufgeschnappt... 

- Gegen 1Uhr nachts hab ich aus der Entfernung jemanden direkt am Auslauf der Steil-Abfahrt gesehen, zu dem gerade ein Krankenwagen gefahren ist. In der nächsten Runde standen schon 3 Wagen da... Als ich direkt dran vorbeigefahren bin, wurde er gerade mit Beatmungsgerät in den RTW gehoben.

- Lars hat mir noch was von einem Fahrer erzählt, der mit fetter Halskrause in den RTW kam.

- Ansonsten hab ich öfters mal aufgeschürfte oder blutende Beine gesehen.

Felix hats anscheinend mal bei den Treppen hingelegt, was jedoch nichts großartiges war. Dann hat er sich in der Nacht am Kiesbett nen Platten geholt, woraufhin ich aus meinem Schlaf geholt wurde und in 5min auf der strecke sein musste... *schnarch* Hui, hab ich mich gefreut! *grummel* 
Ich hatte dagegen keinen Platten und nicht mal eine Situation, in der es brenzlig wurde. toi toi toi!

Beleuchtung und Nacht
Die Nacht war natürlich böse: Konzentration lässt nach, man is hundemüde, die Schmerzen nehmen zu. Ich hab im Gegensatz zum Felix in jeder Pause versucht zu Schlafen. Das ganze war jedoch immer so n Halbschlaf... Wie im Delirium!

Ich war mit der Sigma Mirage sehr gut bedient, Felix dagegen hat an seinem Rotwild-Fully keinen Platz für nen Akku in der Getränke-Halterung gehabt und ist mit dem popeligstem Licht auf der ganzen Strecke gefahren!!   
Laut seiner Aussage haben die Fackeln am Rand mehr Licht gegeben...

Schmerzen
Nicht die Beine waren das Problem bei mir. Nein, der A.R.S.C.H.!!!
In der Nacht fings an mit den Schmerzen, die sich bis zum Ziel sogar so gesteigert haben, dass ich bei jeder Unebenheit die Zähne zusammenbeissen musste... Und das ist keine Phrase sondern war buchstäblich so!! Mein Gesichtsausdruck muss ziemlich bösartig gewesen sein...  
Schnell habe ich das Kopfsteinpflaster gehasst! Das war die reinste Folter!

Mit Einbruch der Nacht hatte ich Kopfschmerzen und bekam vom Lars mit, dass es Felix genauso ging. Nach langem Überlegen hab ich mich dann doch für n Aspirin entschieden, gegessen, getrunken und geschlafen mit der Folge, dass ich in der nächsten Schicht TOP-Fit war!!

Felix hatte zwar auch seine Wehwechen, welche aber nicht so stark vorhanden waren, wie bei mir.

In der morgendlichen Dämmerung schoss mir dann allerlei wirres Zeug durch den Kopf: _"Ring Of Fire"_ von H-Blockxx (Cover), _"Heart Of Steel"_ von Manowar (auch wenns nicht mein Geschmack ist) und die Textzeile von Rammstein _"Mein Herz brennt"_, welche ich kurzerhand umgetextet hab: _"Mein A.rsch brennt!"_. _"TNT"_ von AC/DC hätt auch noch gut gepasst...  
Dann fiel mir der Spruch eines Fans ein, von dem im Bericht in der MTB geschrieben wurde: "Der Schmerz geht, der Stolz bleibt"
Immer und immer wieder hab ich den Spruch im Kopf vor mir hergesagt und mich am Riemen gerissen. 

Vormittags
Lars meinte irgendwann mal zu mir, dass wir laut Wertung gar nicht schlecht sind: Platz 24 von 48!
Anfangs war mir das irgendwie egal, aber nachdem wir dann auf Platz 22 gerutscht sind und nur noch wenige Stunden zu fahren waren, kam ganz leicht ein Renngefühl bei mir auf... 

Tja, und irgendwann warens nur noch 3h...

Ziel
In der vermeintlich letzten Runde hab ich ziemlich Druck gemacht und einige überholt. Am letzten Anstieg kurz vor der Boxengasse für die Einzelfahrer hab ich Stoff gegeben, was nur ging und dabei gebrüllt wie n Wilder!  :twisted: 
Plötzlich standen links und rechts im Schatten der Bäume massig Biker, was mich sehr verwirrt hat! "Häää, wie jetzt?! Ziel?! Worauf warten die? Neee, kann doch nicht sein, dass die vor dem Ziel warten, damit sie nicht noch ne Runde fahren müssen!!" 
Anscheinend war es aber so und ich hab dann so vor mich hingedacht: "Ach, wenn ich schon mal hier bin... Auf eine runde mehr oder weniger kommts jetzt auch nicht drauf an! Außerdem wird die eh verrechnet." 
Also gut, auf ein neues...
Während ich dann also die wirklich letzte Runde fahre, sind kaum noch Fans an der Strecke. Die Strecke ist sehr leer geworden und die Absperrungen wurden teilweise schon abgebaut... hab mich fast schon alleingelassen gefühlt! 

Und dann die Zieleinfahrt... Herrlich! Alles voll mit Fans! Party! Jubel! Hurra! Tschakka, endlich vorbei! Das Gefühl is einfach Wahnsinn! Total im A.rsch, aber wahnsinnig glücklich stehst du inmitten der Fahrer und Fans und hast es endlich hinter dich gebracht.  
Und dann auch noch die Info, dass wir Platz 21 errungen haben! Klasse!

Tja, und dann gings los mitm aufräumen: total entkräftet und knülle mussten wir den ganzen Krempel zum Auto schleifen. Juhu! Toll...   
Da kam Freude auf.



Letztendlich muss ich aber wirklich sagen, dass wir stolz auf uns sein können!
Ich für meinen Teil fahre eigentlich erst seit nem Jahr MTB... Die längste Tour war bei mir 62km lang! Und jetzt hab ich 235km aufm Tacho stehen! lol
Felix war wesentlich besser vorbereitet und hat auch dementsprechend ein anderes Tempo draufgelegt und somit 270km abgespult.

Hier die Ergebnisse: Ergebnislisten im Pdf-Format
Schaut euch unbedingt mal das Ergebniss des Siegers in der Einzelwertung an: 100 Runden mit 2mal 10min Pause!!! Der Kerl is doch ne Maschine!!! Wahnsinn! Der war quasi 23h und 40min auf der Strecke!

Wie dem auch sei: Nächstes mal sind wir definitiv wieder dabei! Jedoch als 4er-Team, da das ganze zwar auch im 2er machbar, aber verdammt stressig ist!
Zum Beispiel hätte ich sehr gerne Fotos von der Strecke gehabt, welche Lars aber nicht wirklich schiessen konnte, da er mit unseren Problemen beschäftigt war und selber auch noch n paar Stunden schlafen musste, um uns wieder heil nach hause zu fahren.
Er hat zwar Fotos gemacht, aber leider eben nicht vom Sonnenuntergang oder Ähnlichem.

Deswegen sind wir alle drei einer Meinung und fahren das ganze nächstes Jahr zu Viert!

Wenn noch Fragen aufkommen: Posten! Wir stehen Rede und Antwort!
Ich denke, dass so ein Rennen durchaus ne sehr gute Erfahrung ist und es sich wirklich lohnt so etwas mal mitzumachen.

in diesem Sinne
Kette rechts
Mfg Thomas


----------



## Flaschenmann (5. Juli 2004)

Toller Bericht, und ich finde es toll, dass Du als quasi- Anfänger nicht nur heil angekommen, sondern auch noch gut gefahren bist.  Wie war denn das bei der Nachtfahrt, ich stelle es mir sehr hart vor, zwischen Mitternacht und 5 Uhr morgens..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gt-rider (5. Juli 2004)

Grüße! Wir waren auch, aber leider weniger erfolgreich am Start!

Hab mir erstmal nachts um drei am Tag davor mein ganzes Essen vom Vortag nochmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen, und dann von drei bis sieben den anderen beim schlafen zugeschaut. 
Trotz alledem haben wirs versucht unsre Blöcke zu fahren, nur irgendwann und mit nichts im Magen gehts halt irgendwann nicht mehr. 

War der Start wirklich zeitversetzt? Ich glaube wohl eher nicht!!!!

Die Strecke fand ich richtig geil! War zwar recht anspruchsvoll, aber somit wurde es auch nie langweilig!

Nächstes Jahr wird auf jeden Fall angegriffen, dass kann man ja schließlich so nicht stehen lassen!


----------



## Mac-Metal (5. Juli 2004)

vielen dank!


der start war DEFINITIV versetzt...
jedoch nicht, wie angegeben, im minuten-takt, sondern nach 10 oder 15sek.
hab extra nochmal meinen mitfahrer gefragt.


die nacht war schon hart, ja. aber die fans haben sehr geholfen... wenn ichs mir jetzt so überleg, hab ich den kopf abgeschaltet und bin ganz einfach gefahren. so banal sich das anhört... is einfach schwer zu erklären. diese erfahrung kann wohl bloss am eigenem leib erklärt werden.
nervig war jedoch das blitzlicht einiger fotografen, die man im vorfeld nicht erkannt hat! *blitz* da hab ich mich immer total erschreckt...
und bei der steilabfahrt hats mich genervt, dass die fahrer auf der anderen seite beim aufstieg mit ihren lampen geblendet haben. war schon fast gefährlich...

mein magen hat auch rumort! aber ich hab drauf geachtet mehr "normales" zeug wie nudeln und bananen zu essen, statt der riegel.
und ständig musst ich aufs klo um ne sitzung zu halten!! war nervig...

und immer hat ich den gedanken im kopf, dass ich bei meinen kumpels n held bin, wenn ich wieder nach hause komm!
und die flasche jacky als wett-einsatz hat auch was gebracht...   
deswegen hat mir mein bester kumpel auch nie gemailt und hat gehofft, dass ichs nich pack! lol
"thomy, des geht nich! man kann keine 12h fahren! des is unmöglich!"

hihi


----------



## Bergziege_82 (5. Juli 2004)

Grüße!

Ich war auch in München am Start, um genauer zu sein war (oder bin) ich der Teamkollege vom gt-rider. Hier mal ein paar Dinge aus meiner Sicht:

Das Rennen:
Die ersten Stunden hat das ganze Feld ein höllen Tempo vorgelegt. Selbst als ich dann nach ca. 1Std dran war mit fahren hab ich mich mitreisen lassen und bin ein wenig über meinen Verhältnissen gefahren. Als wir dann endlich einen guten Rythmus rein bekommen haben gingen beim gt-rider alle Lichter aus. Wie er selbst oben geschrieben hat, hatte er vorher schon heftige Probleme mit dem  Magen und wer nix essen kann ist irgendwann nicht mehr in der Lage zu biken. Schon gar nicht so lange. Das war so gegen 18Uhr und das Rennen war schon noch fünf Stunden für uns gelaufen. Ich hab mich dann dazu entschlossen just for fun allein noch ein paar Runden zu drehen wie ich eben Lust danach habe. So war ich dann in der Nacht gegen 23Uhr noch mal für vier Runden drausen und hab mich danach in den Schlafsack geschmissen. Es ging ja um nix mehr. So gegen 6Uhr bin ich dann wieder aufgestanden und hab mir mal die Zwischenstände angeschaut und festgestellt das wir nichtmal letzter sondern nur vorletzter waren. Da kam dann doch noch der Ehrgeiz in mir durch. Nun gabs kein halten mehr. Rauf aufs Rad und ja nicht letzter werden. Die drei Teams vor uns waren auch noch in Reichweite. So hab ich dann in gemütlicher Tourengeschwindigkeit eine Runde nach der anderen gedreht. Sehr überascht war ich dann als ich eigentlich zur kurzen Pause raus fahren wollte und plötzlich der gt-rider wieder in der Wechselzone stand. Tja, auch ihn hat der Ehrgeiz nochmal zu großen Taten motivieren können. Plötzlich war das Rennfeeling wieder da. die letzten drei Stunden wurde dann wieder abwechselnd alles gegeben. Und konnten noch genügend Runden fahren um noch zwei andere Teams einzuholen.

Die Strecke:
Hat mir persönlich sehr gut gefallen. Die vielen kurzen aber knackigen Anstiege liegen mir irgendwie. Ich glaube ich war auch mit der einzige der am Ende noch die beiden steilen Rampen kurz vor dem Fahrerlager hochgefahren ist.
Wie Mike Kluge bei der Teamleiterbesprechung vorher sagte: wie eine Formel 1 Rennstrecke, immer wieder anfahren und bremsen.
Für ein 24h Stunden Rennen war die Strecke aber auch verdammt anspruchsvoll, fast alle Abfahrten haben volle Konzetration und ne Menge fahrerisches Geschick gekostet. Besonders die Anfahrt zu den Serpentinen hinterm Oly-Berg und die Abfahrt mit den Wellen hinter der Schwimmhalle waren echt heftig. Insgesamt hab ich schon so einige fahrerische Fehlleistungen beobachten können.

Die Fans:
 F A N T A S T I S C H
An den steilen Stichen bin ich immer wieder von den Besuchern regelrecht hochgepeitscht worden.  Da kann man dann gar nicht absteigen.

Der lustigste Moment:
Kurz vorm Gipfel des Oly-Berges auf dem Asphaltstück klingelt mein Handy, zur Freude der vielen Besucher des Biergartens geh ich natürlich ran. Das gab extra Szenenapplaus   

Defekte:
Gab es bei uns zum Glück nicht. Schon in der ersten Stunde haben da einige ihre Räder ganz schön zerlegt. Wir sind zum Glück gut durchgekommen.

Aussichten:
Nächstes Jahr sind wir wieder da!

Nach dem Rennen:


----------



## madmaxchen (6. Juli 2004)

Erst mal Glückwunsch allen Teilnehmer und "Finnischern". Ihr hattet echt super Glück mit dem Wetter, denn bei Nässe wär die Strecke um einiges schwerer zu bewältigen gewesen. 
@ Mac: um ca. 18 Uhr gabs nen bösen Sturz bei der Abfahrt hinter der Schwimmhalle. Ein Mädel wurde fast ne Stunde vor Ort versorgt, bis sie auf einer Luftkissenmatratze mit dem Sanka wegtransportiert werden konnte - auf diesem Wege "Gute Besserung". Sonst warens wohl eher kleinere Blessuren.
Die Strecke war etwas länger als letztes Jahr, dafür entfiel die knifflige steile Trailabfahrt beim Radstadion, an der es letztes Jahr etliche, auch schwerere Stürze gab.
Die Nacht war im Gegensatz zu letztem Jahr fast taghell. Zum einen vom Vollmond, zum anderen vom gut beleuchteten Olympiapark bzw. der  beleuchteten Schwimmhalle (wurde letztes Jahr zu diesem Zeitpunkt renoviert und war zappenduster). Ausserdem wurden einige grosse Scheinwerfer angeworfen (hätt ich letztes Jahr beim Radstadion brauchen können, als meine Lampe den Geist aushauchte *g*) Trotzdem hatte ich den gleichen Eindruck wie im Jahr davor. Die Teilnehmer schienen in der Nacht schneller unterwegs zu sein, getreu dem Motto: was ich nicht seh, tut mir nicht weh.....
Und so wie es aussah machte es allen mächtig Spaß

Gruß

*hoffentlichundunbedingtnächstesjahrwiederdabeiseinwill*


----------



## wissefux (6. Juli 2004)

erst mal großen respekt vor eurer leistung   

mich würde mal interessieren, was für eine funzel für die nacht was taucht !
du bist ja anscheinend mit der sigma mirage gut klargekommen.
die habe ich auch, sogar mit dem 20 w zusatzscheinwerfer.

bist du die mirage nur mit der 5w birne gefahren oder auch mit dem zusatzscheinwerfer ?

nach meinen erfahrungen ist nämlich bei einsatz des 20w scheinwerfers der akku nach ca. 30 min leer. das würde ja gerade mal für 2 runden reichen   

oder sollte man sich für so ein event dann doch mal ne sündhaft teure lupine gönnen ?


----------



## joreg (6. Juli 2004)

für mich war es auch der härteste Wettkampf, den ich bisher gefahren bin. Und wir waren "nur" im Vierer-Mixed unterwegs. Ich kann die Eindrücke von meinen Mit-Leidenden nur bestätigen!!!
Was mich jetzt aber interessieren würde (vielleicht kennt sich da ja jemand von euch genau aus) ist:
die ersten drei Runden bei Tag fuhr ich mit nem 180er Durchschnittspuls. Rundenzeit ca. 13.30 Minuten. Je länger das Rennen dauerte, wurde der Puls immer niedriger. Am Sonntag morgen in meiner vorletzten und letzten Runde schaffte ich es gerade noch über den 150er Schnitt. Die Rundenzeiten lagen dann aber um die 13.00 Minuten. Ich weiß zwar nicht, woher die Kraft kam, dass die letzten Runden schneller waren als die ersten (und das bei nem viel niedrigeren Puls). Vielleicht kann mir das ein Medizin-Spezialist von euch erklären!!!


----------



## Mac-Metal (6. Juli 2004)

moin!

ich bin mit der stinknormalen 5w-lampe gefahren.
klar wär ne lupine besser gewesen, aber da man die strecke ja mittlerweile dann schon kannte und die schwierigkeit der strecke doch nich sooooo hoch war, hat die ausgereicht!

wenn man aber öfters mal nightrides fährt und dabei auch n bischen gas gibt lohnt sich ne lupine auf jeden fall!!



mit meinem puls verhielt sichs ähnlich: anfangs sogar bei 180 dachte ich "o gott, wenn das so weitergeht, komm ich nie durch!"
aber irgendwie is mein puls auch immer niedriger geworden und mit einbruch der nacht oder so hab ich den dann abgelegt, weils mir zu blöd war...


----------



## panzer-oddo (6. Juli 2004)

hallo,
ich war auch da als fahrer im vierer-team und hab pulstechnisch ähnliche erfahrungen gemacht wie joreg: ab sonntag morgen gleiche rundenzeiten wie samstag mittag, aber durschnittspuls 15-20 schläge weiter unten. lichttechnisch waren wir mit selbstbau unterwegs, 4x4 li-ion-zellen pro akkuflasche mit "bratbeck-schaltung" (klick hier) und 20W osram IRC (24°), das ergibt mit dem verwendeten akku ca. 31W elektrisch und richtig gutes licht (mindesttens 3.5 h pro flasche, diese wiegt ca. 750g), es war nach/neben den edisons meines erachtens eines der besten lichter auf der strecke. weiss jemand wo man die einzelnen rundenzeiten erfahren kann, diese müssen ja vorliegen da es diverse wertungen gab bzw. in verbindung mit weiteren events gibt, wofür die einzelzeiten benötigt werden.
gruss ali


----------



## Sarch (6. Juli 2004)

Hallo alle,

erstmal herzlichen Glückwunsch zu der tollen Leistung die in München von jedem Teilnehmer einschließlich mir vollbracht wurde.
War ne prima Veranstaltung und auch für uns "bike activ - 4er Team" nicht das letzte mal. Unser Teamleader hat ne Mail von SOG bekommen, daß die einzelnen Rundenzeiten auf jeden Fall noch ins Internet gestellt werden, sobald diese von der Zeitmessfirma zur Verfügung stehen.

Zum Thema Leiden: Gute Besserung allen Verunfallten.
Toi toi toi hat es von uns niemand erwischt. klopf klopf

servus bis nächtes jahr

sarch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mac-Metal (6. Juli 2004)

hat eigentlich jemand ne ahnung, wann und wo die bilder der videokameras ins fernsehn gestellt werden??!?!

wär der hammer, wenn ich auch mal in voller action zu sehen wäre! gefilmt wurd ich auf jeden fall...


wenn keiner was weis, würd ich ne mail an SOG schicken und fragen, ob die da weiteres wissen


----------



## Frank´n Furter (6. Juli 2004)

Gestern lief gegen 18.30 Uhr auf dem Bayrischen Rundfunk ein 3-minütiger Bericht.
Es waren sehr schöne Aufnahmen zu sehen. Leider viel zu kurz, um es geniessen zu können. Ich denke mehr wird im TV nicht laufen. Selbst die Loaklblätter von München haben von dem Event nix erwähnt, weder im Vorfeld noch hinterher.

Aber daran könnte auch SOG-Events schuld sein, wenn sie keine Presseberichte an die Medien liefern.

Ich finde es Schade.

War jetzt schon zum zweiten Mal dabei und es hat viel Spass gemacht auch wenn ich zwischendurch überhaupt keine Lust mehr hatte.


----------



## BF-Biker (6. Juli 2004)

hallo zusammen,

der da sonntag morgens um 1.00 uhr kurz hinter der steilabfahrt rumlag war leider ich. ich war bis zu dem zeitpunkt eigentlich total begeistert von der gegenseitigen rücksichtnahme der unterschiedlich starken fahrer, bis mir einer von hinten kommend recht brutal in den lenker fuhr und ich stürzte. na ja ein paar idioten gibt es immer. das ganze sah dann noch schlimmer aus als es war. die beatmung und die halskrause unf infusion und was weis ich noch alles, davon konnte ich die eifrigen helfer nicht abhalten. ich hab mir bei dem sturz "nur" das schlüsselbein gebrochen. an der stelle vielen dank an die sehr netten helfer und die zahlreichen aufmunternden worte der vorbeifahrenden.

grüsse und gute besserung all den anderen verletzten, es waren laut den ärzten im krankenhaus wohl ziemlich viele.

ralf


----------



## Bergziege_82 (6. Juli 2004)

BF-Biker schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab mir bei dem sturz "nur" das schlüsselbein gebrochen.



Du scheinst das ja ziemlich locker zu nehmen.  Ich fänd das zum kotzen wenn mich da jemand anderes quasi überfahren würde.

Gute Besserung!


----------



## BF-Biker (6. Juli 2004)

........das mit dem locker nehmen täuscht, ich hatte für die saison noch einige pläne, die jetzt alle für die katz sind, aber es bringt mich nicht weiter, wenn ich über das verhalten des kollegen hier fluche. leider gibt es solche typen bei jeder veranstaltung, wenn ich den allerdings mal in die finger kriegen würde.....

egal, ab donnerstag darf ich auf dem hometrainer biken, mit der tour im fernsehen ist das zu ertragen.

gruß, ralf


----------



## rothrunner (7. Juli 2004)

Hi zusammen,

wir waren auch als 4er Team am Start. Die Organisation dieses Events fand ich sehr enttäuschend,aber na ja.......

Wie waren alles sehr überrascht von dem Höllentempo das vorgelegt wurde.Nach 5 Stunden erwischte es auch den ersten von uns mit einem schweren Sturz bei der Abfahrt von der Schwimmhalle. Wie sich später herausstellte hatte er sich an einem der Holzpfosten den Mittelhandknochen gebrochen (hätte man da nicht Slalomstangen oder Kunststoffpoller verwenden können?). Er fuhr das Rennen mit einer blauen, dicken Hand zu Ende. Wir sind soooo stolz auf ihn. Sein Arbeitgeber allerdings nicht, da er nun für 4-6 Wochen ausfällt.´
Das sich die Zeiten der Nacht nur unwesentlich von den Zeiten am Tage unterschieden ist der absolute Hammer. Wenn ich mich an die Abfahrt hinter der Schwimmhalle erinnere , puuuhhhhhh ! Bei Nacht von Asphalt auf Pflastersteine und dann mit Höllentempo auf Gras - Augen zu und speed !
Da muss man echt sein Hirn ausschalten. Vor allem wußte man in der ersten Runde nie ob es evt. naß sein wird.....    

Wie sieht es denn mit den Zeiten aus? Warum sind einige nach 24h noch weiter gefahren und deren Runden wurden gezählt? Unsere letzte wurde nicht mehr gezählt, dass soll mal jemand verstehen..???

Manche haben mit 24:08h ihre Rennen beendet bei uns war mit 23:53 Schluß. Der Fahrer wurde im Ziel abgewunken? Einige haben ihre Bikes über die Absperrungen gehoben und sind nochmal durch die Zeitmessung gefahren  

Egal auf den einen Platz weiter vorne kommt es ja nicht unbedingt an.
Es war ein tollles Erlebnis und ich würde es gerne im nächsten Jahr wiederholen. Vielleicht nicht mehr in München...?

Allen verunfallten , gute Besserung !!

Grüße

Michael

www.biken-wertheim.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gt-rider (7. Juli 2004)

Zum letzten Beitrag muß ich mal noch bissl was los werden!
Was bitteschön war schlecht an der Oraganisation?
So ein Rennen durch den O-Park so reibungslos zu veranstalten, wo nebenbei noch ein Musikfestival stattfand und noch ein haufen Besucher da waren, find ich, ist nicht gerade das einfachste auf der Welt!!!
Zudem ist dies erst die zweite Veranstaltung in München gewesen und das da nicht gleich alles tausendprozentig ist, ist ja wohl klar. 
1.Punkt: Holzpfosten: Ich denke auch du wirst mitbekommen haben, dass dort ne Menge Wind ging. Nun stell dir mal vor dort wären Slalomstangen oder sowas gewesen....... . Und außerdem im Skisport gabs auch schon Kinnbrüche und ähnliches wegen solcher Stangen, also würde das wohl keinen Unterschied machen. Klar ist es traurig wegen allen Verunfallten, aber das Risiko kann man nicht komplett ausschalten. (Vor ein paar Jahren ist ein Biker in Riva vor dem Rennen tödlich gestürzt, als er Brötchen holen wollte)
2.Punkt: Beleuchtung: Bei einem 24h Rennen ist es auch klar, dass es irgendwann mal dunkel wird. Und wenn dann manche mit nur einer diode oder sonstwas fürn Krempel sich auf die Strecke machten, ist es schon verwunderlich dass nicht mehr passiert ist. Man kann doch nicht erwarten (und es ist bestimmt auch nicht erwünscht), dass der Veranstalter die Strecke komplett ausleuchtet!! Da würde doch dann ne Menge an Reiz verloren gehen!

Ich würde sagen SOG Team. Weiter so.
1-2 Verbesserungsvorschläge hätt ich noch.
1. Die Verpflegung sollte ein bissl abwechslungsreicher und vielfältiger sein.
und 2. Start und Ziel Zeiten, bzw. Organisation ist noch verbesserungswürdig.


----------



## Mac-Metal (7. Juli 2004)

im MTB-Magazin-Forum habe ich diesen bericht synchron gepostet und - da ich dort eher "zuhause" bin - ein kleines *Best Of an Bildern* zusammengestellt!

alle natürlich auf 640x480 verkleinert wegen der ladegeschwindigkeit...

wenn ihr wirklich nur die bilder sehen wollt, gehts ab seite 3 los:

MTB-Mag-Forum - Fotos vom 24h-Rennen


----------



## rothrunner (8. Juli 2004)

@gt-rider ich berichte von unseren Erlebnissen:

Anreise Freitag- Nacht, der Parkplatzwächter läßt uns nicht mehr zur Olympiahalle.
Samstag dürfen wir dann zur Olympiahalle. 1 Parkplatz-falsch, wir müssen zu einem andren Parkplatz. Angeblich ist das Tor offen- es war zu!! Lt. eines Orga-Mitgliedes dürfen wir zum Halleneingang um zu entladen. Wir beginnen zu entladen als der nächste "Spezialist" kommt und uns droht, dass wir sofort abgeschleppt werden wenn wir nicht verschwinden- wir bleiben. Danach fahren wir 2 Fahrzeuge weg und ein Fahrzeug fahren wir auf einen ausgewiesenen "24h Parkplatz". 
Wir suchen uns einen Platz. Lt.Orga können wir am Eingang bleiben, wir bauen auf.PLötzlich kommt der "Chef" und vertreibt uns auf die andere Seite.Die Nerven sind kurz vorm explodieren, aber i.O., wir gehen, bauen auf, dann   kommt ein "Fritze" vom Erdingerstand und meint wir müssen hier weg. Jetzt reicht es !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  
Wir bleiben !!!!!!!!!!!!!! Die müssen uns schon wegtragen. Tatsächlich vertreiben sie die Jungs vor uns, die schon Stunden länger da waren als wir und lassen uns in Ruhe. Der Chef persönlich genehmigt uns den Standort- na endlich!!
Die Verpflegung fand ich erschreckend schwach. Da wird bei vielen Marathons mehr geboten und dort ist die Ernährung nicht ganz so wichtig wie bei einem 24h Rennen.Die Geschichte mit den "ganzen Bananen" und den Duschen wurde schon angesprochen. 
Gegen die Beleuchtung hatte ich nichts einzuwenden, es war nur Adrenalin pur mit 50 Km/h in ein schwarzes Loch zu fahren(Lichtwechsel und Belagwechsel) da musste man schon die Backen zusammenkneifen   
Recht so hat spaß gemacht, wer keine ordentliche Beleuchtung hatte-selbst schuld!
Meine Meinung zu den Holzpflöcken bleibt.Geschichten von Brötchen holen und dabei tödlich verunglücken sind total daneben   
Als einige Fahrer in die Holzpflöcke eingeschlagen waren hat man sie 1 Meter zurückgesetzt. Man hätte auch Poller, wie beim Moto Cross aus Kunststoff und mit Sand befüllt verwenden können. Diese kann man auch im Boden verankern und sie hätten dem Wind stand gehalten.
An Sicherheit sollte man bei so einem Event nicht sparen und Erfahrungswerte gab es ja schon aus dem Vorjahr.

Das ist meine Meinung, ich will damit niemandem auf die Füße treten!


----------



## gt-rider (9. Juli 2004)

@rothrunner hast ja mit deiner Sichtweise auch recht! Das mit den Plätzen war schon etwas kurios. Soviel ich weiß wurde auch seitens der SOG über die Verpflegung geschimpft und nächstes Jahr eine andere Firma damit beauftragt. Naja, nächstes Jahr wird alles besser!!!!


----------



## Karl_Lagerfett (10. Juli 2004)

Hallo 24h Biker,

wir waren mit einem 8er Freizeit-Team dabei, alle zum ersten mal, und es hat einen Superspaß gemacht. Jeder war, angesteckt von den anderen Bikern, voll an seinem Limit...zum Glück ohne Sturz....

Zum Thema SOG: war wohl leicht überfordert, trotzdem Superstrecke, viele Posten, anspruchsvoll ! Bei Regen wär´s allerdings ein Gemetztel geworden...

Spregenervt war ich erst am Schluß, als die "Finisher" Shirts nur gegen Rückgabe der Startnummern ´rausgegeben wurden...
Ein paar unserer Fahrer war schon weg...also kein Shirt   
Hatte keinen Hinweis auf die Rückgabepflicht, hab´ich ´was verpennt ?

Zum Thema Licht: SIGMA hat mir zwar 2 Akkus als VOLL verkauft, waren aber beide LEER (nach 1/2 Runde) !!!!
Also Akkuwechsel, Nachladen, hoffen, dass der Mond ´rauskommt...

Wem ging´s ähnlich ???

Trotzdem: Fantastisches Event, nächstes Jahr wieder vielleicht im 4er Team


----------



## rothrunner (11. Juli 2004)

Hi, zwei aus unserem Team hatten sich auch die Lampen gekauft. Unserem Sturzpilot der mit gebrochener Hand unterwegs war ging dann auch noch das Licht aus. Er blieb an diesem WE wirklich von nichts verschont....


----------



## SOG-Events Team (11. Juli 2004)

Hallo, 

die Sache mit dem Essen/Verpflegung war wirklich nicht so optimal. Dazu haben die Münchender 24 Stunden Racer ja auch schon Mail Post bekommen. Wir hatten einige Probleme mit der Catering Firma. Nächtes Jahr wird dieser Punkt ganz sicher besser. In Duisburg haben wir beim Rennen in drei Wochen schon eine bessere Regelung. 

Wir freuen uns das euch das Rennen so viel Spaß gemacht hat und hoffen alle 24 Stunden Racer nächtes Jahr wieder in München zu sehen. 

Euer SOG-Events Team


----------



## Bergziege_82 (11. Juli 2004)

SOG-Events Team schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> die Sache mit dem Essen/Verpflegung war wirklich nicht so optimal. Dazu haben die Münchender 24 Stunden Racer ja auch schon Mail Post bekommen. Wir hatten einige Probleme mit der Catering Firma. Nächtes Jahr wird dieser Punkt ganz sicher besser. In Duisburg haben wir beim Rennen in drei Wochen schon eine bessere Regelung.
> 
> ...



Na so schlimm war es ja auch nicht! Ausserdem kann man ja erwarten, dass sich Teilnehmer eines 24h Rennens auch selbst was zur Verpflegung mitbringen! Also mein Team wäre auch ohne eure Verpflegung über die Distanz gekommen. 
 

Einen Kritikpunkt hät ich dann aber doch: Irgendwie hatte ich den Eindruck das man auch ohne dieses gelbe Bändchen durch die Halle schlendern konnte. Kontrollen gab es da wohl nicht? Oder nicht ständig. Besonders in der letzten Stunde war das sehr nervig, in der Wechselzone war sowieso schon ohne Ende Hektik, da muss es doch nicht sein, das da überforderte Familienväter ihr acht Kleinkinder durch die Halle treiben. Da standen dann ne ganze Menge Leute im Weg rum, die gar nix mit dem Rennen zu tun hatten.

Aber sonst war es doch gut organisiert, kann mich nicht beschweren.

Nächstes Jahr sind wir wieder dabei! Besonders um zu beweisen das wir das besser können!


----------

